# Suspension parts



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi guys
I have a 2014 mercedes eclass, the suspension arms and brake calipers seem too be of a very light grey coloured aluminium cast I think, rough surface ,
Having trouble cleaning them with a brush and apc but korosol did help a little,
Any ideas, 
I was thinking old school wonder wheels as it's acidic ?


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds like the same material as on my wife's audi calipers. I cleaned them up and put on a coat of silver hammerite. Cleaned them with wheel cleaner and dried.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I use Bilt Hamber Surfex HD for calipers and suspension parts. Works well if you let it dwell and then spray some more and work it with a brush.

Then go back to the korrosol and do the same. Should come up looking good...


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Man I've got hd and don't rate it at all, done what you both said but suspension arms are black and marks won't budge


----------



## Poppy123 (May 11, 2014)

bilt hamber works well


----------

